# Those who purchased thru motorex



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Is there financing available? Or is it a cash-n-carry type thing? I'd imagine it would make things a lot easier to finance a skyline with a nice down payment.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Well motorex's site says that they have a deal with Wells Fargo bank and they finance by giving a unsecured personal loan, what ever that means. I also imagine that it would be way easier to finance a skyline, since throwing down 50,000 at one time is out of the question for most people, especially me....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

an unsecured personal loan is also called a signature loan.. it is not secured by the item you want to buy... therefore if you default, they dont come and take the car... the downside of this is the interest rates ayr sky high... let me give you an example... went to buy a dirt bike, secured loan that listed the bike as collateral...

up to 4500 at 7.9%

unsecured"signature loan not listing the bike as collateral...

could only get 3300 at 12.4%

thats 25% less cash at 50% higher interest... 

so you better be prepared to get a big downpayment and have some huge car payments...

ps, this is all a reflection of your credit... and BTW, mine is flawless, you prob arent going to see better deals out there... bad credit = no loan at all on sig loans cause thats the only thing holding the loan...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

even if you have great credit, a decent amount of unsecured debt (credit cards) can also prevent you from getting an unsecured loan.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

your abso;utely right, unsecured loans for more the a few thousand bucks are nearly impossible to get hold of... if you were a bank would you give 50 grand to someone you dont know if it wasnt secured by property???


probably not, your better off getting a home equity ;loan if you can





post number 1000 in the skyline section!!!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> your abso;utely right, unsecured loans for more the a few thousand bucks are nearly impossible to get hold of... if you were a bank would you give 50 grand to someone you dont know if it wasnt secured by property???


Seriously......If you got an unsecured loan (personal loan) you could buy $10,000 worth of crack if you wanted to. Hmmmm......gotta go!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

So the car doesn't count as collateral but they give a huge interest rate. So if you paid the minimum amount on the loan per month, it would take you a LONG time to pay off the skyline and cost more. I don't even want to think about how much insuring one will be...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> So the car doesn't count as collateral but they give a huge interest rate. So if you paid the minimum amount on the loan per month, it would take you a LONG time to pay off the skyline and cost more. I don't even want to think about how much insuring one will be...


exactly... you got to have some serious cash flow to get a skyline...

$50K at 7% is around 1000 bucks a month for 5 yrs... think of what $50K would be like at 13 or 14%... prolly close to 1200 or so...i dont have a loan calculator on me now, so just educated guesses...


----------



## Daidae (Jan 2, 2004)

If you are a home owner, then it is better you open a line of credit (Equity Loan). It has a lower rate ( current prime is 4%), interest is tax write off, and have good payment plans. Those in CA who are interested, PM me for more info.

I'm Asst Loan Processor, and that's how I got mine.


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

Your best bet is to get a loan against some sort of calladiral (sp?). Most people who have financed Skylines in my area have done so against thier house or business. Oh, and good luck getting any financing through Wells Fargo...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, I have excellent credit and tried to get a student loan thru them and they said I didn't have enough income. NO FOOLING, I'M GETTING A STUDENT LOAN! loll


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yeah, loan company logic escapes me WTF!?!?


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

If you go through Rbmotoring you can get a car loan from Peoplefirst.com as long as you have good credit.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the problem with getting a car loan against a skyline is that, in relation to what you pay for the car in terms of legalization, importation etc... a 50K dollar skyline may only be worth 20 grand, so you will be able to borrow likw 22K aghainst that car... still need a big down payment


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> the problem with getting a car loan against a skyline is that, in relation to what you pay for the car in terms of legalization, importation etc... a 50K dollar skyline may only be worth 20 grand, so you will be able to borrow likw 22K aghainst that car... still need a big down payment



Rbmotoring is a dealer, so that doesnt matter, you can get a loan from Peopefirst for the total cost of the car. If you wanted, you could take out a loan to pay for the entire car. Peoplefirst doesnt care about mileage or year, all they care about is how good your credit is.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

abuC said:


> Rbmotoring is a dealer, so that doesnt matter, you can get a loan from Peopefirst for the total cost of the car. If you wanted, you could take out a loan to pay for the entire car. Peoplefirst doesnt care about mileage or year, all they care about is how good your credit is.


So as long as I have good credit and went through peoplefirst, I can get a 90K loan for a R34 (if motorex can get them legal again) and pay for it all at once??


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

90K....... God damn dude. Buy a house just kiddin I would live in my skyline. God knows this day in time if I didn't someone would steal it


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> So as long as I have good credit and went through peoplefirst, I can get a 90K loan for a R34 (if motorex can get them legal again) and pay for it all at once??




You'd have to go through Rbmotoring, Motorex wont deal with them for whatever reason. Peoplefirst's maximum is $75,000 but if you need to take out a full 90k loan, I dont think an R34 is the car for you, no disrespect. Just not a wise thing to do, maybe look into an R32 or R33, a GTR is a GTR.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

abuC said:


> Rbmotoring is a dealer, so that doesnt matter, you can get a loan from Peopefirst for the total cost of the car. If you wanted, you could take out a loan to pay for the entire car. *Peoplefirst doesnt care about mileage or year, all they care about is how good your credit is*.


then its a signature loan, not a car loan... havent we covered this already???


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

abuC said:


> maybe look into an R32 or R33, a GTR is a GTR.


But if I'm spending 30,000+ on a car I wouldn't want to settle for something that I really didn't want. Don't get me wrong though the R32 and R33 are pretty sweet cars, I just have my eyes set on a R34...


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> then its a signature loan, not a car loan... havent we covered this already???



It's a car loan, trust me. 


SR20 Who Knew, a GTR is a GTR, they all offer the same performance, I dont see the point in spending $60,000 extra. Besides, R34's arent being legalized right now, and not anytime soon. If you want one you'll have to try and get a current owner to sell one, and you're looking at a lot more than $90,000 in that case.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

abuC said:


> SR20 Who Knew, a GTR is a GTR, they all offer the same performance, I dont see the point in spending $60,000 extra. Besides, R34's arent being legalized right now, and not anytime soon. If you want one you'll have to try and get a current owner to sell one, and you're looking at a lot more than $90,000 in that case.


Would you want to spend 30,000 on something that you really didn't want? I know they all have the same engine, but I just like the looks of the R34. If I wanted one just for the performance, I would get a R32 in a heartbeat. Going fast is one thing, but how many chicks do you think would like to ride around in a car that's been stripped of it's interior, with a exhaust that's really loud?Besides where would they sit? There's only going to be a seat for me :thumbup: I want a car that looks attractive, and has power.
Since motorex isn't legalizing any of them right now, it give me time to save and as time passes the car gets older and cheaper. Besides I want a GTR emblem in the front and in the back. :thumbup: 
I'm just responding, I don't mean to step on anyone's toes or anything like that...


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Would you want to spend 30,000 on something that you really didn't want? I know they all have the same engine, but I just like the looks of the R34. If I wanted one just for the performance, I would get a R32 in a heartbeat. Going fast is one thing, but how many chicks do you think would like to ride around in a car that's been stripped of it's interior, with a exhaust that's really loud?Besides where would they sit? There's only going to be a seat for me :thumbup: I want a car that looks attractive, and has power.
> Since motorex isn't legalizing any of them right now, it give me time to save and as time passes the car gets older and cheaper. Besides I want a GTR emblem in the front and in the back. :thumbup:
> I'm just responding, I don't mean to step on anyone's toes or anything like that...




Well, I dont buy cars based on what women will like, and if that's your purposes with the R34 you're in for a rude awakening, more GUYS care about the Skyline than women. Most of them dont even know, or care what it is.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Well its not just to get chicks. Like you said a GTR is a GTR with minor differences between them. It all boils down to what each person wants. If I ever get a R34 I would definetly mod it, maybe not to the extent like tuxedocartman has done to his R32, and it would see the track occasionally. I have respect for the skyline as a race car, and I probably won't reach it's full potential of one if I ever own one. If you ask why buy one if you aren't going to turn it into a race car? I don't know maybe just to have one, to stand out in a group of cars, to see peoples faces when they realize that Im driving on the wrong side of the car. It's more than just the performance that appeals to me. If I wanted to go fast there are cheaper ways to go about it than buying a skyline. Besides my race car would be my SE-R, which I want to take on stage rallies. 

Edit: Sorry for the thread hijacking...


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> I don't know maybe just to have one, to stand out in a group of cars, to see peoples faces when they realize that Im driving on the wrong side of the car. It's more than just the performance that appeals to me. ...



then you can deal with all of the people pulling up next to you with their camera phone for 2 or 3 miles taking pics of your car while swerving around cutting people off. or better yet when they chase you down or stop at an intersection in front of you and turn around to take pics while holding everyone up. i can tell you that only guys know what a GT-R is. chicks only notice that it RHD and then they think you are a kook. i drive a gunmetal 32, so in a 34 it's 10 times worse. i have had 34's to drive on weekends and they attract WAY more attention.

another thing to think about is what if you want to sell it? it is not as easy as you think it is to get your money out of it.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

abuc... if a loan is based solely on your credit, it s a signature loan, if its based against the car, with your credit in mind, its a car loan... you are contradicting yourself...


----------

